# Azureus with jitterbugs



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

One on my azureus suddenly developed a case of the jitterbugs. I'm not sure why. I haven't changed anything. Temps about 75-77F, 85% humidity, feed ff's, alternating Herptivite/Calcium. Calcium could probably be newer...about 7 months old.

The frog seems okay. He's eating and acting normally, but when he's just sitting there, I can see him twitching.

I'm going to try to include a video. The twitching here is mild, but sometimes it's worse. In the video, it looks like he might be "toe thumping", like they do when they hunt, but he's really not doing that.

Any ideas? Thank you, in advance.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

GregF said:


> One on my azureus suddenly developed a case of the jitterbugs. I'm not sure why. I haven't changed anything. Temps about 75-77F, 85% humidity, feed ff's, alternating Herptivite/Calcium. Calcium could probably new newer...about 7 months old.
> 
> The frog seems okay. He's eating and acting normally, but when he's just sitting there, I can see him twitching.
> 
> ...


Calcium should be replaced every six months, I'm not sure if this has anything to do with the twitching.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Have you had fecals done? Could be it is reacting to some sort of parasites inside it. 

Or it could be irritated by the other one. Does it do it while the others are away?


----------



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

I've had these two together for > 1 year, and no problems. Good thought with the fecal, too. I could use a round of fecals for everyone. The frogs, I mean. 

I was mostly wondering if I should be worried about something requiring attention (right now...today or tomorrow) or if whatever it is would take some time to get worse.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Greg,
e-mail Dr. Frye. the frog could be seizing which is very serious.

-Beth


----------



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

Watching the frog a little further...he seems to have stopped twitching. His posture is a little bit different, though, so maybe he is stressed. He used to walk around everywhere, and was very active, but now he stays pretty much in one place, sitting kind of like a dog.

I always freak out when one of my frogs acts a little bit different. I'm going to keep a close eye on him, and assuming everything is okay, I'll contact Dr. Frye about doing some fecals on Tuesday.

Thank you.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Mitch said:


> Calcium should be replaced every six months, I'm not sure if this has anything to do with the twitching.


Pure calcium does not need to be replaced at any regular interval, only mixes containing vitamins.




Ed said:


> Supplements that do not contain any vitamins but only calcium carbonate do not expire.. as calcium carbonate does not effectively change forms at anything approaching room temperature in a time line that we are considering.
> 
> Ed


Link


----------



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

It's the Rep-Cal with D3. I got some fresh stuff today.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Do you have any pics of the full viv? and number of frogs in it?


----------



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

It's an Exo-Terra 12x12x18, and there are two frogs. I know that's a little on the small side, but these frogs are not full size yet. I'm ordering a 18x18x24 to replace it.


----------



## Yobosayo (Sep 27, 2009)

Tony said:


> Pure calcium does not need to be replaced at any regular interval, only mixes containing vitamins.
> 
> 
> Toss some pure calcium in your viv and mist..if you have time that is
> ...


----------



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

Just an update...I've separated the "jittery" frog from his tankmate, and he appears to be doing fine. After observing them for quite some time, it appears that the larger frog might have been intimidating him.

I observed the larger frog following him around. No obvious bullying, but she was just always right there next to him. 

They are still not fully grown yet, but a little over a year old. They've both been putting on weight pretty quickly though, lately.

I'm "pretty" sure that they are a male and a female.

Any thoughts on the bullying? It's not courtship, that I do know.


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

The male can certainly be getting bullied. A lot of times the females will literally act outright aggressive. My recommendation would be to separate the male and female and then reintroduce the male a month or so later. Sometimes the female needs to be given some space. It also gives the male a chance to recuperate.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Yobosayo said:


> Tony said:
> 
> 
> > Pure calcium does not need to be replaced at any regular interval, only mixes containing vitamins.
> ...


I don't understand what you are trying to say.


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

There is a calcium liquid that you can add to your misting system or mist sprayers. You add it to your water and the frogs can benefit from it since they breath thru their skin.

Example

Example 2

Example 3


----------



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

Just a follow-up:

I separated the male and female, and the male seems to be doing fine now. I may reintroduce them at some point as piranha suggested, but for now I'll just keep them apart.

Thanks!


----------

